# Anybody Else's Armpits Itch Like CRAZY??????????????????????????



## JesiLynne (Aug 25, 2004)

Almost everytime I bfeed ds2 my armits itch SOOOOOOO BAD!
It's driving me NUTS!
I know the "milk line" goes through the armpits, but its driving me nuts!
I had the same problem with ds1
I tried everything, shaving
not shaving
switched deoterants etc...
NOTHING HELPS!!!!!!!!

HELP ME IM GOING OUT OF MY MIND!


----------



## erikaa (Apr 11, 2005)

I never made the connection until I saw your post! I too always seem to get an itchy arm pit when I'm nursing! It's not really bad for me, I havn't tried to change any shaving or deodorant habits. I hope you can find some help. Have you ever tried applying pressure while let down occurs? maybe the sensory stim would over ride the itch? good luck!


----------



## JesiLynne (Aug 25, 2004)

They ususally itch after letdown happens.
ITS INSANE
SCRATCHING DOESNT HELP!


----------



## abac (Mar 10, 2005)

Hmm, could this be why the bottom of my boob is itchy?? (Scratching doesn't help that either.) Armpit, occasonally, but mainly the bottom half of my boob.


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

oh my gosh! I never made that connection but YES, YES, YES! I thought it was my deodorant... lol


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

...


----------



## mommy love (Feb 23, 2005)

OMG i never thought of that but yes me too my arm pitts itch itch itch its so anoying i changed deoderant too would love to help you need help with the problem myself :LOL good luck we all got some arm pitt scratching to do for awhile :LOL


----------



## shalena (May 31, 2004)

OMG and all this time I thought I was having some sort of reaction to my deoderant!

I have "the itch" too! :LOL


----------



## buglette (Feb 8, 2005)

i thought i was the only one! not only do my armpits it, so do my boobs and chest! i was starting to think i had fleas :LOL


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Me too! It stopped after a few months though and I don't really get that anymore. I forgot all about it until you posted.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Jumping on the itchy bandwagon here. Mine's usually side of breast, sometimes top. Always somewhere i can't scratch in whatever position we're in.







:


----------



## MamaGaia (Sep 23, 2004)

I had beyond normal itching at one point while nursing my youngest dd ...like driving-me-insane armpit itching ...and it turned out I had a yeast infection in my armpits.








So now when I'm nursing the new one, the itching is making me paranoid LOL


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

OMG







:LOL
I thought I was the only one...
pits did not itch with Dd BUT with DS now - the 1st 6-8 mos were horrible during letdown..
its stopped but boy was that crazy.. :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## junior67 (May 25, 2005)

I was doing a search on this exact thing and this forum came up! so nice to see I am not hte only one! I didn't have this with my 2nd dd and thought I have been nuts the last 4 mo with this dd. LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## ssolberg99 (Mar 31, 2005)

I get this too...I just thought that the let down made me sweat a little and caused itching on that side...So, does anyone know what really causes it?


----------



## kamesennin (Jan 3, 2005)

Ha ha ha! :LOL The first few weeks I itched like crazy (all over the boob area)! I thought I was going nuts. Good to hear I am not the only one!


----------



## Parthenia (Dec 12, 2001)

I'm so glad this issue has come up again. I posted a similar thread a few years ago when I was nursing my older dd, and found kindred itchy armpitted spirits.

And yes, it's happening to me again with nursling #2!

I'm so glad I'm not alone! Nothing works. I just endure it and laugh.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

I think it's something to do with milk glands being modified sweat glands. Just a guess.


----------



## snailmama (Apr 13, 2002)

my armpits have been itching like crazy too...
esp after i nurse ds.......
i thought i was allergic to something...
i'm not alone


----------



## lesley&grace (Jun 7, 2005)

Seems like most of us thought we were the only ones! I find at night when DD is asleep and my breasts are in "production" the tops get itchy and there is a general "crawly" sensation all over. Kinda makes me feel crazy. And there are times while Grace is nursing that I'll have that itchy sensation right behind my nipples (can't scratch the inside of you boob unfortunately). It stops when I take her off, but it make nursing hard b/c it's such an icky feeling, yet if I stop her she wails...usually happens during overnight feeds when my tolerance for discomfort is low. This too, shall pass.


----------



## ILuvLucia&Mia (Feb 28, 2006)

Ha! I wanna join the 'lactation induced itchy armpits' crew!!! It happens right after I let down and it drives me nuts!!! Anyhoo, glad to know I'm not the only one!!


----------



## mimismith (Nov 2, 2005)

I am SO happy I found this thread. My husband thought I was crazy when I told him about my armpits itching when I nurse. After all the stories I was told about how hard bf'ing was, I'm surprised that the itchy armpits are the worst of it!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I get this!!!!So annoying!

I also realized that the only time I get sore while wearing a ring sling is when I haven't nursed in a few hours. because the breast tissue extends up to the collar bone, so when I am really FULL I get achy.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ILuvLucia&Mia*
Ha! I wanna join the 'lactation induced itchy armpits' crew!!! It happens right after I let down and it drives me nuts!!! Anyhoo, glad to know I'm not the only one!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAH I am envisioning cafe press t-shirts with mash style lettering saying
"LIIAC"


----------

